# Sales Representatives needed for compound bow line



## mychalstitts (Oct 6, 2009)

*Interested*

What line of bow are we talking and what area do you need a rep for?


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

They are bows from my company MaitlandUSA. I have a thread under (MaitlandUSA Prototype and 36" riser bow) here on AT. They will be introduced for 2010 and I am looking for people to introduce them and sell them to archery shops in their area. Income is based on the bows the shops sell per year, not how many you sell each visit. These are archery dealer only bows so no box store or internet sales of any kind. If you are interested email me with your contact info and we can talk. I need reps for all states, how much territory would you like?


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Sent you a PM/


----------



## wyatt1881 (Sep 14, 2009)

maitland said:


> They are bows from my company MaitlandUSA. I have a thread under (MaitlandUSA Prototype and 36" riser bow) here on AT. They will be introduced for 2010 and I am looking for people to introduce them and sell them to archery shops in their area. Income is based on the bows the shops sell per year, not how many you sell each visit. These are archery dealer only bows so no box store or internet sales of any kind. If you are interested email me with your contact info and we can talk. I need reps for all states, how much territory would you like?


Are the shops getting the bows on consignment? If not, why wouldn't you pay out the commission on a product you received payment for? Unless I'm misunderstanding something, the rep gets penalized cause the bow shop has sub-par salesman.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

When I say the yearly sales of the shops, It is understood that the shop has already purchased the product from us, no consignment. That is tracked and then the reps are paid. I see how you are looking at it and maybe I should have explained it differently. If you are interested, let me know. The east coast and midwest zones are filling up fast!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

e mail sent


----------



## Hudge (May 3, 2009)

Is this a job that could be done part time?


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## moosehunter101 (May 21, 2008)

*question*

Are you looking for any Canadian sales reps?


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

sent you a e mail


----------



## TR200 (Nov 25, 2009)

Could you send me some info about your product? I would be interested for the State of VA. Thanks


----------



## hickbowhuntr (Sep 15, 2008)

could you send me some info i may be able to help you out in Maine


----------



## sanpeter (Aug 5, 2008)

*interested*

Sent an Email.


----------



## zingding18 (Nov 17, 2008)

*interested*

id be interested im in ohio


----------



## gaddiel14 (Dec 14, 2009)

How much did u pay for me?.... i am with 2 year experience....

__________________
Compound Interest Formula


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

email sent


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

gaddiel14 said:


> How much did u pay for me?.... i am with 2 year experience....
> 
> __________________
> Compound Interest Formula


Have to speak English my friend.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

I live in Los Angeles and have extensive BtoB sales and marketing experience; sport specific. Strong phone sales also and the ability to cultivate prospects as well as attend and facilitate trade shows/industry events. 
To be candid, there are not a whole lot of pro shops in Los Angeles, but I would be interested in discussing Southern California, if not all of California. If you could please provide me with more information, most importantly: 1. Are there any start-up costs beyond the costs related to the day-to-day costs that may be undertaken in order for one to be successful in this position? 2. Info about Company and most importantly product...what makes Maitland Unique? What's our selling point? 3. Are all of your marketing collateral in place? i.e. Website, Brochures, Sales Sheets, etc? 4. Breakdown of retail/wholesale price points? 5. Compensation structure for reps?
Please feel free to contact me at [email protected].
Thank you.
Steve


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm interested, could you send me some info about your product? I'm in the middle of Texas, I could cover the mid region of the state. I'll be awaiting for your PM. Thanks. :darkbeer:


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the interest Gentlemen. *All positions have been filled at this time*. If any area comes available I will post it.


----------

